# [ATI] glxinfo crash X

## Kathryl

Hi,

WHen i "glxinfo | grep direct" the x server crash and reload

Same thing happen when i'm using every opengl application (glxgears, mplayer with gl2 command line option etc.) 

I have used each ati drivers present in portage and manually installed the ati binaries without result

I have used Xorg-X11 6.7 and 6.7.99.903

i have reinstalled opengl-update

nothing worked

----------

## johnnyICON

How did you find out what version of XFree86 you are running?

----------

## Kathryl

uh ?

I'm using xorg not XFree

----------

## johnnyICON

Ok, what version of Xorg are you using?

Or how did you find out?

----------

## Kathryl

Like i said in my first post :  *Quote:*   

> I have used Xorg-X11 6.7 and 6.7.99.903 

 

You find these version number while using Portage as usual ...

----------

## Wedge_

Some hardware + kernel info would be helpful. Stick with xorg-6.7.0 for now, it's less likely to have problems. Any errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?

----------

## Kathryl

Hardware spec:

Asus P4PE

Sapphire Radeon 9600

Kernel is Gentoo 2.6.8 rc3

I haven't seen any problem in the xorg log but i can miss somethin  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This is a pre-release version of the The X.Org Foundation X11.
> 
> It is not supported in any way.
> ...

 

----------

## black hole sun

There are some kernel options that need to be tweaked, check the following:

Drivers -> Character Devices -> Direct Rendering is DISABLED

Drivers -> Character Devices -> agpgart is compiled IN the kernel, with your AGP chipset also compiled in the kernel

Processor type and features -> MTRR is ENABLED

Kernel hacking -> Kernel debugging is DISABLED

Drivers -> Graphics -> Framebuffer is DISABLED

----------

## Wedge_

```
No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = -1 (-1), nplanes = 0

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = -1 (-1), nplanes = 0

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = -1 (-1), nplanes = 0

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = -1 (-1), nplanes = 0

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = -1 (-1), nplanes = 0

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = -1 (-1), nplanes = 0

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = -1 (-1), nplanes = 0

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = -1 (-1), nplanes = 0

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = -1 (-1), nplanes = 0

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = -1 (-1), nplanes = 0 
```

Going back to 6.7.0 will probably get rid of those errors.

----------

## Kathryl

<*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

<*>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support 

[ ] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

[*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support   

[ ] Kernel debugging  

and ... 

[*] Support for frame buffer devices

<M>   VESA VGA graphics suppor

I'll uncheck these choice, compile a new kernel and try

i'll get back if problem persist

----------

## Kathryl

Without framebuffer glxinfo and other seem to work but : 

 *Quote:*   

> glxinfo | grep direct
> 
> direct rendering: No
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

 

EDIT : 

Whoops i've forgotten to reinstall ati drivers after the kenerl

i have reinstalled it and the problem still here

Tried as root and the computer had lockup ...

----------

## black hole sun

Go back to Xorg 6.7 as Wedge said. The ati drivers won't work with the pre-6.8 and 6.8 versions of Xorg (wait a few weeks and they will, for now though just roll back to 6.7)

----------

## JackDog

 *black hole sun wrote:*   

> Go back to Xorg 6.7 as Wedge said. The ati drivers won't work with the pre-6.8 and 6.8 versions of Xorg (wait a few weeks and they will, for now though just roll back to 6.7)

 

I have a 9500Pro and installed xorg 6.8rc4. seems to work just fine as long as I dont run anything that wants glx. Didnt see this in time. The machine is still usable, I just cant run certain applications.

----------

## MasterMind

Disable DRI.. Than All works.. (hope soon there is going to be a patch, for my sister's sake )  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## check

I got exactly the same  problem with ati + xorg 6.8  :Sad: .

----------

## MaxDamage

I also have problems here with X.org X11 6.8.0 + ATI drivers:

OpenGL games won't start / will crash the X server, depending on the options selected when doing fglrxconfig.

Reverted to 6.7.0-r2 (thanx quickpkg!) and all the problems solved.

----------

## sloof3

I have the same problem. You'd think this sort of thing would be tested. I however will wait for an update.

----------

## mrpdaemon

same here, anything glx related crashes X.org 6.8.0 with 3.11.1 or 3.12.0 of ati-drivers. Rolled back to 6.7.0-r2 , waiting for new drivers

----------

## meriksson

Same here... Is it new ATI drivers we are waiting for?  :Wink: 

/m

----------

## piffle

 *Quote:*   

>  You'd think this sort of thing would be tested. 

 

It was, but there is nothing to do. This is entriely in ATI's hand's -- they have to provide new drivers that don't break with 6.8. This problem has been known and is mentioned (including reference to an email from ATI on the issue) in gentoo bugzilla, which, for future reference, is a better place to report and look for technical information infomation about non-trivial problems.

----------

## Wedge_

ATI's current drivers do not properly support Xorg 6.8.0 yet. Stay with XFree or Xorg 6.7.0 until they release a fixed version.

----------

## Lord_Firlionel

Hello guys,

I have a problem using glx as well; but in my case, the x-server doesn't even bother to load the library at all.

Some quotes out of my error-log and some system strings:

```
gabriel@wraith gabriel $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE | grep glx

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 0)
```

But:

```
gabriel@wraith gabriel $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep ModulePath

    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"
```

 and 

```
gabriel@wraith gabriel $ ls -l /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/ | grep libglx

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root root      39 Sep 14 14:30 libglx.a -> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/extensions/libglx.a
```

 which points to 

```
gabriel@wraith gabriel $ ls -l /usr/lib/opengl/ati/extensions/

total 468

-r--r--r--  1 root root 474852 Sep  8 18:49 libglx.a
```

This whole folder is a link to 

```
gabriel@wraith ati $ ls -l

total 4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Sep 14 14:15 extensions -> ../xorg-x11/extensions
```

 in which is the file called libglx.a 

```
gabriel@wraith ati $ ls -l /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/

total 468

-r--r--r--  1 root root 474852 Sep  8 18:49 libglx.a
```

I checked everything twice and reemerged the ati-drivers and ati-drivers-extra (which is in my case version 3.9.0 stable). My kernel config should be correct because I used the settings of a working kernel with these settings AND glx working.

Any ideas?

Edit: May be useful to know my xorg-version. It's 6.7.0-r1 (stable).

----------

